# Digital Dash



## mark300z (Sep 4, 2005)

Can someone please tell me where I can get my digi dash over-hauled.Thanks
1985 300ZX non turbo


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/wildbill300zx/


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

mark300z said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can get my digi dash over-hauled.Thanks
> 1985 300ZX non turbo


There is also a write up here that you can do yourself. I'm not sure what the problem is, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

mark300z said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can get my digi dash over-hauled.Thanks
> 1985 300ZX non turbo


there is a contole module for the dash .If i remember right its under the driveside dash over towards the center console.
If you have any electronics experiance you can take the cover off of it and inspect the solders real good , there is a bad one usaully . Locate it , resolder it and it fixes the problem.
Speaking of , what is the problem?? 1/2 the dash quit working?
Hope this helps


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I've got a spare power supply for a 85 dash laying around if it's something more serious than the solder joints.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well whats wrong with it? does it work? over hauled is a very broad term


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey Z31 what'll you take for that spare supply box?


----------



## mark300z (Sep 4, 2005)

Basically what happens is usually when I start the car I have to tap on the dash to get the display to work. Also, when I'm driving down the road, sometimes the display flickers on and off and I have to tap on the dash to correct it. It sounds like loose connections to me but I'm not very good at soldering.Also the gas gauge doesn't show the right amount of fuel, the temp gauge like to float up and down and the oil pressure gauge hardly ever shows pressure even though I know there's plenty.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mark, you have a PM. I've fixed most of that stuff on my previous Zs, we can get together sometime this week and see if we can't get you fixed up :cheers: 

Z812: I'll see if I can get Mark up and running, then I'll get back to you.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

im haven the same problem only my gas gauge, and trip odos never come on the rest just cuts in and out. the sweet spot to bring it back seems to be right above the accel/deccel gauge.


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

I also have a problem with my dash the Tach and the Speedometer do not work the security and the gas works.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

mine just went out totally. it was working one day and wasn't the next. So mine is most likely the power supply box right?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

mines totaly gone now too. all of it.


----------



## Andre2000 (Oct 1, 2005)

*I have one*

I have a digital dash that totally works if anyone needs it. It stock for the late 84-86 models. All 84-86 dashes are interchangeable in those years, but this one has the RPMs evenly spaced. Its really nice and bright, bought it for myself but now I need $$ for books (dead broke). If anyone is interested just email me, I can take pictures of it too. But you know, alot of the probs here sound like the Power supply unit. Its easily fixable.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 6, 2006)

*'84 300 ZX Turbo - Fuel Gauge Dark*

Digital dash is working except for fuel gauge (far left in digital grouping) that just went out. Does this sound like a solder joint issue in control module as previously discussed in this thread?

Thanks.


----------



## Andre2000 (Oct 1, 2005)

CharlesA said:


> Digital dash is working except for fuel gauge (far left in digital grouping) that just went out. Does this sound like a solder joint issue in control module as previously discussed in this thread?
> 
> Thanks.


From my experience with these digital gauges, it can be either one. However, when one part of your dash works perfect while the rest never come on it is usually an indication that there is something wrong with the dash itself (not the power supply...or "module" whatever). You need a new dash. Hit your local junkyard...I've bought 3 from them so far and only one had a problem...its a gamble but you can get them for under $30. :idhitit: 

Oh yeah...check out www.az-zbum.com to see compatible dashes.


----------



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like what I had. All my dash light would intermittently come on or off or off altogether. Took the power unit out and found that the solder joints were all cracked. Reflowed the joint and had to add a bit of new solder. Good as new. Very easy...even girleeigrl did it.


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

im having similar problems my gas gauge always says empty and i have heard of the Fuel sending units goin out also i have plenty of other electrical problems like accel gauge turns off when i turn on the head lights and my avg speed meter doesnt work also


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

My dash quit working completely. I checked the power suppy box. Cleaned connecters. Inspected solder connections, nothing. Then I learned that the fuse that goes to the rear wipers also controls the dash. Changed fuse, dash now works.


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

whats the 1st step i should take to start diagnosing my dash its affecting a lot of my electrical in my whole car headlights an many other switches my speedometer and tachometer work fine my fuel gauge usually says empty and every month or so the avg trip meter will turn on any help will be much appreciated


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Did you check the fuse yet?


----------



## jerrydecuir (Aug 11, 2006)

*86 300 zx*



reddzx said:


> My dash quit working completely. I checked the power suppy box. Cleaned connecters. Inspected solder connections, nothing. Then I learned that the fuse that goes to the rear wipers also controls the dash. Changed fuse, dash now works.


hello reddzx,
i resoldered my joints. still no luck. here are the items that are out...
- all digital guages
- a/c system
- front / rear wipers

do you happen to remember which fuse it was on yours. was it a simple fuse in the fusebox near the left foot - or a relay in the engine compartment.

ps/ any help would be appreciated. it's my son and his wife's main car i'm trying to repair

thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Big S (Jan 6, 2009)

Most of my dash is working except the right side (the temperature, etc.)...
At first it went on and off. It usually dims off instead of goes out at in a sudden, comes back after I hit the dash a few time. Eventuallly it is out completely and never comes back since... Help...


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

you may have to pull the dash and check the connectors if it isn't the fuse or the power supply box. Zbum already listed a link to the guy who is the authority on digital dashes and power suppy boxes. here it is again.

Wild Bill's 300ZX Digital Dash and Radio Repair


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

The 10 amp fuse that says RR WIPER in the accessory section. It's in the fuse box by your left foot.


----------



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

hey i have a 85 300zx n/a and my dash doesnt work whatsoever and my temperture control doesnt work either. can anyone help me? also my sterio will loose power randomly then turn back on


----------

